# Please help me compile a list of outfitters



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm currently trying to write a book on outdoors opportunities in Utah, and need some names of outfitters for Green River flyfishing expeditions. Of course, I only want to recommend reputable outfitters and having never worked with any of them myself, need to depend upon others' opinions. If you can help me out, I'd appreciate it very much.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

If you don't feel comfortable suggesting names of outfitters here, you can PM me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just Google Green River Fly Fishing. It will list a bunch of licensed Outfitters.

The only one that I have used was a Flaming Gorge Lodge Guide.
Did it once and it wasn't worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> Just Google Green River Fly Fishing. It will list a bunch of licensed Outfitters.
> 
> The only one that I have used was a Flaming Gorge Lodge Guide.
> Did it once and it wasn't worth the cost IMHO.


Thanks, Grandpa D. I appreciate the info. I could just Google it, but I'd get everybody, including the one you thought wasn't worth the price. That's why I value opinions like yours on the Flaming Gorge Lodge Guide--because you didn't think it was worth it, others might not as well. Now, if I can get some opinions from others on who they have tried and liked, then I have someone that I can recommend, based upon those experiences.


----------



## fishfearme (May 12, 2011)

The individual guide makes a lot more difference than the outfitter. All of the licensed outfitters charge about the same and provide pretty much the same service. Your fishing experience will depend on the guide they pair you with. There is a huge difference in the skill level and personality of the guides.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

fishfearme said:


> The individual guide makes a lot more difference than the outfitter. All of the licensed outfitters charge about the same and provide pretty much the same service. Your fishing experience will depend on the guide they pair you with. There is a huge difference in the skill level and personality of the guides.


That's good to know. I guess having never used either one, I haven't really understood the difference. But that makes a lot of sense. I was basically thinking of an outfitter as a guide and also a provider of equipment. Looks like I'm mistaken. In that case, I'd like to know which guides folks here have used that they'd be willing to recommend to others.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like you need to do a ton of research. If you are writing a book on such important things as recreational opportunities in Utah, then you need to get out there and experience them. You might not have to use every guide and outfitter but the least you could do is visit a few. I'd make contact with everyone of them you mention and get their information. As has been mentioned you are going to get a variety of opinions. Bad experiences with guides can be the fault of a poor guide or it can be the fault (opinion) of a client that had an attitude. Sometimes personality types just don't get along. If you are compiling a list then you probably owe it to the reader to include all outfits working the water. If you're trying to recommend, then you are opening a can of worms. Just my opinion.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry,
I totally agree with you on the can of worms.
There are some Guide Services that have some negative feed back but without being there, how do you know what happened and why.
This is possibly why there haven't been very many posts on the thread.
This is also why I referred to a google search for all the legal, licensed Guide Services.

My one and only experience with a guide on the Green was pleasant and relaxing. It just didn't produce fish for me. The guide wanted to do it his way and I had other ideas. I went with his recommendations and would up catching 2 fish all day.
I can catch over a dozen on any given day from the shore at the Green.

I don't blame this on the guide, I just think that I can do alright on my own and save the cost of a guide.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are some great points, HighNDry and Grandpa D. Since I won't have the time to try out all the guides, I will just try to include a list, or a link to a list of guides and put it on the reader to do his or her own research. After all, even if I tried several, I wouldn't be able to try them all. Especially since the book I'm working on is and overview of a bunch of outdoor sports to give people a taste of what we have here in Utah. To do that for every sport would simply be impossible (and it would cost me far more money than I'd ever make from the sale of the book). On the other hand, there's something to be said for avoiding the recommendation of an obvious cheat...If several people came to me privately and said they were scammed by so and so, then that might be enough for me to leave them off the list. Although the several people who did that might be working together to get me to do just that. Yeah, I'll leave it up to the fisherman to find out that stuff.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well after reading your last post I retracted my statement. My initial reaction was the same as theirs. I have some criticism, simply because I wouldn't read book by any one, from any state, that was thrown together with lots of random info. If there is an activity I was interested I'd seek out someone(s) with personal experience, and credibility.

On the other hand, if its more of tourist pamphlet that makes sense LOL.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

drsx said:


> Well after reading your last post I retracted my statement. My initial reaction was the same as theirs. I have some criticism, simply because I wouldn't read book by any one, from any state, that was thrown together with lots of random info. If there is an activity I was interested I'd seek out someone(s) with personal experience, and credibility.
> 
> On the other hand, if its more of tourist pamphlet that makes sense LOL.


Yeah, not really a pamphlet, but it's going to be designed for new comers to various outdoor sports and where they can go for more detailed information. I want to add a certain amount of credibility to it by interviewing actual sportsmen and sportswomen for their thoughts...of course, the best way to get involved with any kind of activity is to go with or talk with someone who has actually done it. Some people may not know anyone who does the sport they're thinking of doing. In many cases, a forum such as this one can be a good starting point, and a book helping them find such forums may be just what they need to get started. At the same time, anyone's opinion, including the author of a book, might come from a biased point of view. If I actually tried out several of the guides, I might get first bad impressions of one or two that may or may not reflect an accurate account of what many other people's experiences were like. And this is actually research because interviewing and asking questions of people's experiences provides a wide perspective. For example, I didn't fight in WW2, but I could write a credible book on the subject if I interviewed people who _did_. There have been plenty of well-researched books written about the Revolutionary War in which the writer had no personal experience, but relied on the works of other historians.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I highly recommend Trout Bum II. They know the Green in and out and they try as hard as somebody can to make sure you have a great time.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

izzydog said:


> I highly recommend Trout Bum II. They know the Green in and out and they try as hard as somebody can to make sure you have a great time.


 Thanks, Izzydog. I appreciate the info. What's your experience with them personally? Have you done one of their trips, or do you know them otherwise?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

There are several good outfitters in the area, some that have been there as far back as I can remember. If your writing a book I would stick to the facts and give each outfitter an equal spot. Ive had good ones and bad ones over the years but have found its about the individual not as much the company hiring them. Some guides work for multiple companies so you may get the same jerk or the same fantastic guide with both outfitters. I would not look at a book myself that didn't list em all. Get a list of each of the licensed guides there and give each business an opportunity to make a living. Just my opinion.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

stupiddog said:


> There are several good outfitters in the area, some that have been there as far back as I can remember. If your writing a book I would stick to the facts and give each outfitter an equal spot. Ive had good ones and bad ones over the years but have found its about the individual not as much the company hiring them. Some guides work for multiple companies so you may get the same jerk or the same fantastic guide with both outfitters. I would not look at a book myself that didn't list em all. Get a list of each of the licensed guides there and give each business an opportunity to make a living. Just my opinion.


Thanks. I'm definitely not out there to tear down anyone, so that's good advice. I'll probably just do as I've mentioned earlier and provide a list or link to a list of all the outfitters and guides that do that and let the reader do his own research on which one to choose. That's probably better than specifically mentioning anyone---especially since I've never used one myself. Then if someone needs a recommendation, they can go off of that list and ask around...like maybe even specifically at this forum, such as, "Has anyone here ever used [fill in the blank] outfitting company?" Depending upon the response, that person could then have some kind of inkling as to whether or not to use that company.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I guide up there. 
If you are wanting some info send me an email. I can set you up with the outfitter that will suit you the best. Each company has different ways of fishing the river. I throw dries, that is what I do. If it isnt for you I know guys who nymph and others who bounce. I could even tell you the guys who are the best at jig fishing up there. We all just want our clients to have the best day out there. Most of the outfitters would be willing to give you the name of another outfitter if what you are telling them you want isnt what they do. 

ColbyDCrossland (at) gmail.com


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i had two seperate guides, from the same outfit do the following:

Guide 1 ran over my line in his boat, no biggy i thought, anchored directly in the hole i was fishing and turned to me and said "i have clients i have to get on fish" not a hello, not a do you mind, just a snob generalization towards me.

Guide 2 hit me with his drift boat as i was working a run behinde some boulders. he came around the boulder, paddled up river and actually bumped me with the boat. his clients both apologized instantly, guide 2 told them that they paid him to get them on fish and thats what he was doing. Guide 2 then, procedded to push our frift boat off of the bank so he could beach his. he was literally seconds to coming to blows with my brother. we loaded up and left, told the ranger at little hole.

both guides work for the same service, if you want to know that bad PM me. this happened in 2004, and then 2007 respectivly


----------

